

NoSQL at Twitter (infoq) - xsltuser2010
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/NoSQL-at-Twitter-by-Ryan-King

======
siculars
Great talk on Twitter architecture as of Nov. 2010 by @rk. A lot of innovative
high scale open source code and ideas are coming out of Twitter that will have
(and already have had) a trickle down effect on the greater tech community
dealing with these issues.

I particularly appreciated the dissection of snowflake, their distributed
unique id generator, their realtime use of cassandra for distributed counters
and their upstream patches for redis.

